# Soccer: USA Soccer not headed to the Olympics



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> NASHVILLE, Tenn. – On a night of swings and dips and controversy and drama – and one catastrophic error – the United States’ Olympic dreams were washed away amid a flood of tears.
> 
> The most rudimentary of follies from substitute goalkeeper Sean Johnson in the final seconds of injury time eliminated USA from the CONCACAF qualifying tournament in the cruelest fashion possible, as El Salvador snatched a 3-3 draw at LP Field.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/news...B?slug=ro-rogers_usa_loses_el_salvador_032612


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Olympic football is rubbish anyway, I think you are only allowed to bring like two players over the age of 21, and the few under-21 superstars usually isn't allowed to go by their clubs. USA should wipe off their tears and start working towards the World Cup in sunny Brazil 2014, where I will most likely be attending.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

World Cup is much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Can't wait for the 2014 WC  It's gonna be legendary when it goes down in Brazil!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why the hell would they be devastated by what is essentially a minor tournament? No one gives a shit about Olympic Soccer. The only relevance it has is the medal count.


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Jan 5, 2012)

yea, olympics soccer is kind of a joke.. its like watching the Spengler Cup in hockey...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

" A dismal 2-0 defeat to *Canada* in the second game of Group A left the team needing to beat El Salvador to reach the semifinal round and move to within one game of London. "







Roflcopter said:


> Why the hell would they be devastated by what is essentially a minor tournament? No one gives a shit about Olympic Soccer. The only relevance it has is the medal count.


My god, your ignorance is over the top day by day. I played elite soccer here for about 10 years and qualifying for big tournaments was HUGE emotionally. Nevermind the Olympics. If you were even 1/100th of the athlete that you spend all your time bashing on these forums maybe I would take you a bit more seriously.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Can't wait for the 2014 WC  It's gonna be legendary when it goes down in Brazil!


Man not sure what the biggest stadium in Brazil is but they should build the biggest stadium the world has ever seem and it still would not be big enough to be realistically possible to get tickets to any Brasil game weather it be the opening match or the final, how many Brazilians tuned into watch Santos vs Cain, that number would be a speck of dust compared to the number of Brasilian fans looking to go to one of those games.



Intermission said:


> My god, your ignorance is over the top day by day. I played elite soccer here for about 10 years and qualifying for big tournaments was HUGE emotionally. Nevermind the Olympics. If you were even 1/100th of the athlete that you spend all your time bashing on these forums maybe I would take you a bit more seriously.


Cool Serioulsy you played elite (aka) soccer over in Canada, nice seriously I hears that's only just a few notches below the Premier Division, the Southern Football League Premier Division to be exact


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I played elite soccer here for about 10 years and qualifying for big tournaments was HUGE emotionally. Nevermind the Olympics. If you were even 1/100th of the athlete that you spend all your time bashing on these forums maybe I would take you a bit more seriously.


Really? That's awesome! What team? What position? Any medals? Can I find you on Football Manager? Spill your guts!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Man not sure what the biggest stadium in Brazil is but they should build the biggest stadium the world has ever seem and it still would not be big enough to be realistically possible to get tickets to any Brasil game weather it be the opening match or the final, how many Brazilians tuned into watch Santos vs Cain, that number would be a speck of dust compared to the number of Brasilian fans looking to go to one of those games.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Serioulsy you played elite (aka) soccer over in Canada, nice seriously I hears that's only just a few notches below the Premier Division, the Southern Football League Premier Division to be exact





luckbox said:


> Really? That's awesome! What team? What position? Any medals? Can I find you on Football Manager? Spill your guts!


Umm okay? I guess it's cool that you guys are being dicks. Didn't I just help you out the other day luckbox? 

Lol as the world turns.

Assholes.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Umm okay? I guess it's cool that you guys are being dicks. Didn't I just help you out the other day luckbox?
> 
> Lol as the world turns.
> 
> Assholes.


You clearly misunderstood my post. I wasn't trying to be mean, sarcastic or anything of the kind.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

luckbox said:


> You clearly misunderstood my post. I wasn't trying to be mean, sarcastic or anything of the kind.


Ya ya whatever, don't act like we aren't talking on Steam right now.

Trying to make me look like the bad guy


----------

